
Ask HN: Architecture Diagrams for GitHub Readme.md? - markhops
Does anyone have a recommendation for a tool that can make architecture diagrams (flowcharts) like the one found here?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;donnemartin&#x2F;system-design-primer<p>Ideally, I would like the diagrams to be hosted somewhere, instead of attaching them to an Issue as described here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;14494747&#x2F;add-images-to-readme-md-on-github<p>Also, this might be asking a lot, but it would be nice to have these images (preferably SVG) remain editable (similar to a Visio diagram) that I can put Auth in front of (since I would like to use it for my company too).<p>Does something like this exist?
======
aratno
Monodraw is one option:
[https://monodraw.helftone.com/](https://monodraw.helftone.com/)

Whimsical is another: [https://whimsical.co/](https://whimsical.co/)

~~~
markhops
Monodraw is nice, but I wish it was web based

Whimiscal looks really cool. I really wish it would provide a shareable link
to my rendered diagram (jpg or png) that I could embed in my Github readme.

------
ParameterOne
[https://draw.io](https://draw.io)

~~~
markhops
Not a fan of how they need your Google drive to host your diagrams.

~~~
ParameterOne
You don't need Google drive. Go to Draw.io and draw a box, then click save as.
You will see a github option as well as trello/dropbox/etc. Here, ask theses
guys:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gaudenzalder/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gaudenzalder/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidbensonuk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidbensonuk/)

